# KDE4 bleibt ein Alptraum

## mlebek

Ich habe nun einen weiteren Anlauf unternommen (den 4. [passt ja sogar]), KDE4 zu installieren und zu nutzen, aber es bleibt eine Horrorveranstaltung. 

Inzwischen kann man zwar einige Komponenten auf KDE3-Aussehen ("rück")anpassen, aber ob danach noch irgend etwas funktioniert ist Glückssache. 

Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man so etwas mit der Versionsnummer 4.x versehen kann. Das Ding ist im jetzigen Zustand nur für Screenshots geeignet.

Man muss doch auch an die Leute denken, die von KDE-3 kommen und damit bis jetzt produktiv gearbeitet haben.

Ich habe 40 Leute an 4 Terminalservern hängen, wenn ich denen KDE4 vorsetze, kann ich mir wahrscheinlich gleich einen Termin beim Kieferorthopäden(Kassenpatient) holen.

Der Trend geht leider jetzt auch bei KDE dahin, die Oberfläche auch für die letzte Flasche benutzbar zu machen. Eine Suchfunktion im K-Menü an oberster Stelle wirkt schon fast provozierend.

Wie kann man die Systemeinstellungen so dermaßen fragmentieren, dass selbst halbwegs versierte Benutzer sich jede Funktion in zig Untermenüs zusammensuchen müssen?

Diese Kategorisierung ist total subjektiv und der überwiegende Teil der Benutzer findet die gesuchte Funktion garantiert erst im letzten angeklickten Untermenü, da wo er die Funktion im Leben nicht vermutet hätte.

Auch für Benutzer gemacht, die da einmal im Jahr reingehen.

Besser hätte man dem ganzen Ding einen neuen Namen verpasst und mit Version 0.1 neu begonnen. Dann wären auch die Abstürze, Anwendungsfenster im Koma, selbsttätig verändernde oder gleich ganz verschwundene Menüs, winzige, unlesbare Anzeigen usw..., akzeptabler.

Ich wollte in meiner Verzweiflung schon mehrmals zu Gnome oder Xfce wechseln, aber diese Oberflächen beinhalten andere Funktionsprinzipien, sind eben nicht KDE.

Was bei mir so zur Zeit in KDE4 passiert:

Menüs in mehreren Sprachen

Temperaturanzeige in der Kontrollleiste winzigst,

'Bildschirm sperren' letzter Befehl bis zum Neustart

Thunderbird eingefroren, Firefox paralysiert

Dolphin startet nicht oder völlig traumatisiert...

Wie wäre es zB mit einer Möglichkeit, vom jetzigen Anfängermodus auf Profimodus wechseln zu können, in der die gewohnte KDE3 Struktur hergestellt wird ohne dass man Stunden die Oberfläche anpassen muss, was auch nur bis zur nächsten  Aktualisierung hält.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich kann KEINEN Deiner Fehler bestätigen

----------

## mlebek

benutzt du denn das klassische K-Menü?

Wie hast du die Temperaturanzeige in der Kontrollleiste vergrößert?

Ich hatte einmal kurz die Option zur Verfügung, die Systemeinstellungen in klassischer Ansicht darzustellen, das sah dann fast aus wie das gute alte Kontrollzentrum, aber die Ansicht hats offenbar kurz danach zerhauen, jetzt hab ich nur noch Symbolansicht zur Auswahl.  :Sad: 

Ich hoffe ich kann mich noch ein Jahr mit layman und KDE3 hinüberretten bis KDE4 aus dem Betastadium raus ist. 

Wobei ich gestern beim letzten emerge eine Fehlermeldung hatte, dass im September irgendwas schreckliches passieren soll mit meinem KDE3.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich habe die aktuelle stabile Version 4.3.5 installiert und bin damit recht zufrieden. Probleme waren gestern, allerdings beschränkt sich mein KDE-Produktiv-Betrieb auf E-Mails, Filme, OpenOffice, Internet und ggf. Fotos anschauen/Verwalten.

Zugegeben das mit der Lokalisation ist z.B. dann wenn man ein System benutzt auf dem Benutzer mit unterschiedlicher Sprache arbeiten wirklich nicht perfekt, so habe ich ein KDE auf Deutsch, das einen guten Eindruck macht, aber einen russischen User der Teilweise immer noch englische Menüs im Firefox hat. Aber das ist denke ich ein Problem vom Firefox (oder anderen GTK-Anwendungen). OpenOffice lässt sich nachdem man die entsprechenden Linguas-Useflags gesetzt hat, manuell für den Benutzer umstellen (in den Einstellungen von OpenOffice).

Zur Batterie-Anzeige, ich würde Tippen, das du das Panel größer machen musst. Oder nimm ein Plasma-Plugin (oder Miniprogramme, wie heißen die Richtig?) das die Anzeige auf dem Desktop visualisiert. Diese kann man eigentlich Stecken bis zum geht nicht mehr, sofern man "Miniprogramme entsperren" aktiviert hat und dann mit dem Mauszeiger die Anzeige berührt kommt da so ein Untermenü zum Drehen, Ziehen, Verschieben, Einstellen.

Sonst habe ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme mit KDE4. Die Menüs sind nicht ganz optimal, aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Nimm dir einfach in der Kaffeepause zwei Tage Hintereinander ein bisschen Zeit zum Stöbern, und du hast schon alles gesehen.

----------

## franzf

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> Ich wollte in meiner Verzweiflung schon mehrmals zu Gnome oder Xfce wechseln,...

 

Irgendwie liest sich dein Post so, als wärst du schon längst bei Gnome  :Very Happy: 

Im Ernst: Durch Programmieren hab ich irgendwann auf Qt4 umgestellt - da gab es keine Anzeigeprobleme mehr im Qt-Designer, auch sonst ging alles reibungsloser/flotter. Deshalb bin ich seit pre-kde-4.0  dabei. Bei 4.2 bin ich von svn auf stable releases geswitcht. Und es ist wahnsinn zu sehen, wie sich das Ding seitdem entwickelt hat. Solche Probleme wie die Deinen waren selbst beim 4.0-Release nicht mehr präsent. Ok, es gab Crashes, manche Plasmoids (vor allem Third-Party) machten Probleme. Aber die sind längst gefixt, und mit dem letzten 4.4.3 ist wieder einiges besser (lies: besser, war vorher _nicht_ grottig). Das letzte ernsthafte Problem - sry, keine Ahnung! Doch - ca. 1 Monat. Wenn das "Device Notifier"-Popup auf einem nicht aktiven Terminal aufging, ist da der X-Server gecrasht. Lag aber am nvidia-driver - also wieder kein kde4-Problem  :Very Happy: 

Versuchst du denn irgendwie zwanghaft, die kde3-configs zu übernehmen? Hast du seit deinem letzten gescheiterten Versuch mal deine ~/.kde4 verschoben und bei NULL angefangen? Hast du vllt. sogar eine total zugemüllte Installation, wo sich ein paar Sachen in die Quere kommen? Hast du denn auf den Testrechnern immer noch kde3 + kde4 parallel installiert?

 *Quote:*   

> Dann wären auch die Abstürze, Anwendungsfenster im Koma, selbsttätig verändernde oder gleich ganz verschwundene Menüs, winzige, unlesbare Anzeigen usw..., akzeptabler.
> 
> [...]Menüs in mehreren Sprachen
> 
> Temperaturanzeige in der Kontrollleiste winzigst,
> ...

 

Ich kann leider nichts von dem was du sagst bestätigen :/

Meine Menus verschwinden nicht, winzige, unlesbare Anzeigen hab ich auch nicht, Abstürze nur in eigenen Apps, die noch nicht richtig gedebuggten sind  :Wink: , Menus sind auf meinem deutschen Rechner ALLE auf deutsch, auf dem englischen ALLE auf englisch, kein Kuddelmuddel, Thunderbird verwende ich nicht (das hat aber definitiv seit der 3.0 einige böse Probleme bekommen, k.A. ob die schon gelöst sind), Firefox paralysiert - k.A. was du meinst. Läuft hier blendend, dolphin läuft absolut zuverlässig.

Du kannst mal krusader anschauen, der behebt das einizge Problem, das ich mit dolphin habe: FTP macht keine Mucken, wenn ich eine Datei bearbeite und eine weitere öffne, beschwerte sich kio_ftp, dass ich die maximale Anzahl der FTP-Anmeldungen überschritten hätte, ist weg mit krusader  :Smile: 

Wenn dein Beitrag kein Trollaufschrei sondern ein ernstgemeinter Hilferuf ist, der gehört werden will, kannst du einfach mal bei einem deiner Probleme anfangen (z.B. die verschwundenen Menus), eine genauere Beschreibung abgeben, WAS du machst, vllt. auch ein paar Infos welche Version installiert ist, welche Sprache du verwendest, kde-style, colorscheme (wenn gar nix mehr hilft  :Wink: ), usw. Dann kann man an einer Lösung arbeiten.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi mlebek, und alle anderen KDE-4 gefrusteten.

Ein bisschen kann ich euch ja verstehen, denn auch ich hatte zu Beginn der KDE Entwicklung Probleme mich für das Aussehen u. das Bedienkonzept zu begeistern (der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier, und tut sich mehr oder minder schwer mit Umstellungen /Anpassungen).

Das ging bei mir tatsächlich soweit dass ich kurzweilig zu Gnome gewechselt habe. Musste aber feststellen dass mir da noch viel mehr gegen den Strich ging, bleibt halt Geschmacksache.

Bin aber seit KDE-4.2x wieder fest dabei, und kann mich mittlerweile so damit angefreundet, dass mir andere Desktop Umgebungen nicht mehr gefallen mögen.

Da ich fließend von KDE-3.5 zu 4.x.x migriert habe, hatte auch ich so eingen huddel.

Einige der hartnäckigsten Probleme ließen sich tatsächlich erst nach Löschung meines Home Verzeichnisses beseitigen, falls du das also noch nicht gemacht hast, wär's mal den Versuch wert (zumindest allle KDE Verz. innerhalb vom Home).

Das meiste zu Problemen wurde ja breits erwähnt. Auch ich habe alle diese Probleme nicht mehr, oder noch nie gehabt. Ich arbeite mit KDE-4.4.3, dass man mittlerweile tatsächlich empfehlen kann. 

Da jedes neuere Release eine Bug-fix Version der vorherigen darstellt, gilt für mich dass neuer gleich besser ist. Daher würde ich grundsätzlich weg von stble, hin zu testing empfehlen.

Doch nun mal zu etwas völlig anderem:

Ich wurde auf der Arbeit vor einigen Wochen genötigt von XP auf Vista-64bit umzusteigen, dass ist vielleicht ein Krampf sag ich euch, da ist jedes KDE-4.4 10x besser als der Mist.

Auch dort gib's so ne Art Multilib Umgebung, um alte 32Bit Programme lufen lassen zu können. Der Illustrator aus der CS2 Suite hat z.B. die unangenhme Eigenschaft, dass bei seinem Start die gesamte Aero-Oberfläche abgeschaltet wird, (also für alle Programme). 

Bei KDE dagegen sind dagegen ja nur z.B. Gtk-Programme von der OT-Optik ausgenommen, und denen kann ich noch das Qt-Schema aufzwingen wenn ich möchte! Das betrifft dann aber höchstens das laufende Programm, nicht aber gleich alle, oder den gesamten Desktop - ha!

Etliche alte (XP) Programme laufen hier nicht mehr, bzw. Fehlerhaft und somit unbrauchbar.

Die lokalisierung von Vista ist noch viel unvollständiger / gemischter, und was einem der Explorer an Verzeichnisnamen vorgaukelt enspricht bei weitem nicht der abgebildetet Dateistruktur.

Die indizierung arbeitet total unzuverlässig / langsam -da ist ja Strigi schon fast wieder gut dagegen.

Virtuelle Desktops, Gruppierungen von Arbeitsumgebungen - Fehlanzeige! (bitte kommt mir nicht mit spezial Gafiktreiber-Features)

Die Suchfunktion im Menü arbeitet viel ungenauer als bei KDE-4 etc. etc. hab aber nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit, könnte mich aber täglich aufregen üder diverse Unzulänglichkeiten. 

Wie kann man für so'n Mist noch Geld ausgeben kann ist mir unbegreiflich. Und dann noch behaupten bei Win.. wäre alles besser / einfacher.

Schönen Tag noch, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich fragte mich auch ob der Eröffnungspost wirklich ernst gemeint ist...?!

Auch ich kann keine der genannten Probleme nachvollziehen...  

Wenn es doch ernst gemeint ist:

Ich würde empfehlen nicht zu versuchen aus KDE4 ein KDE3 machen zu wollen, sie zu mischen, die alten configs zu verwenden usw,

ansonsten sind die genannten Probleme nicht verwunderlich.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich fragte mich auch ob der Eröffnungspost wirklich ernst gemeint ist...?!

 

Das war ein offensichtlicher Rant. Davon gabs viele, aber dieser ist irgendwie arg verzögert.

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> so habe ich ein KDE auf Deutsch.

 

Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Systemsettings bietet mir als Sprache "US English" an. Das kann ich auswählen und hinzufügen. Tja und das war's. Installiert ist bei mir kdebase-meta und ein paar andere KDE-Apps, die ich sonst noch so benutz. Brauch ich dafür irgendein spezielles Paket?

KDE4 ist übrigens das einzige Paket, wo das mit den Sprachen nicht funktioniert. Firefox, OpenOffice usw. klappt alles problemlos.

----------

## firefly

vermutlich hat er das paket kde-base/kde-l10n mit aktiven linguas_de "use-flag" installiert.

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Ich fragte mich auch ob der Eröffnungspost wirklich ernst gemeint ist...?! 
> 
> Das war ein offensichtlicher Rant. Davon gabs viele, aber dieser ist irgendwie arg verzögert.

 

Sorry, solche Kommentare finde ich ziemlich arrogant.

Schön wenn's bei dir läuft, aber es gibt genug Leute die ernste Probleme mit KDE haben. Wenn's nicht so wäre könnte man bugs.kde.org ja auch abschalten.

----------

## furanku

Ich würde zumindest mal sagen, daß das kein Gentoo spezifischer Thread ist, und auch ob es generell ein Support Thread ist halte ich für eher fragwürdig.

Von daher ist er in diesem Forum sicher falsch, und es ist die Frage ob er, angesichts der Flamewar Gefahr, und des leicht trolligen Tonfalls des OP überhaupt, zumindest in dieser Form, in ein Forum dieser doch normalerweise sehr vernünftigen und gesitteten Seiten passt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich benutze KDE4 seit einem Jahr an drei Rechnern produktiv, und bin sehr froh KDE3 niemals wiedersehen zu müssen.

Hast du zufällig gedacht du könntest KDE4 installieren, ~/.kde in ~/.kde4 umbenennen, und schon läuft das?

...Aber das ist so, als würde man Windows 7 Ultimate installieren, und einfach die alte registry von nem Windows 2000 Pro draufschmeißen. Geht auch nicht. ...

Achja:

Systemeinstellungen->Einrichten->klassische Baumansicht.Sprache: kde-base/kde-l10nWinzige anzeige in der Kontrollleiste:

Symbol ganz rechts anklicken->Leiste vergößern = Alles skalliert hübsch sauberThunderbird/Firefox/Dolphin Probleme: revdep-rebuild (Falls nicht den Config Schmu oben getätigt)Die "gewohnte" KDE3 Struktur? Was soll das sein?Menü auf Klassisch umstellenSystemeinstellungen auf "klassisch" umstellenKDE3-Theme auswählenArbeitsflächeneinstellungen->Aktivität->Typ auf "Ordner-Ansicht" = Klassischer Desktop.Wo ist da "stundenlanger Konfigurationsaufwand?

----------

## cyril_sneer

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> Eine Suchfunktion im K-Menü an oberster Stelle wirkt schon fast provozierend.

 Wieso das denn? Ich fahr voll drauf ab. Wenn man lieber per Tastatur unterwegs ist, ist das perkfekt: statt mich in irgenwelche Untermenüs duchzuklicken, geb ich ein paar Buchstaben ein, dann eventuell noch kurz die Cursortasten und Enter. Besser gehts nicht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man sich an solchen Kleinigkeiten aufhängen kann. KDE4 ist eben nicht KDE3. Damit gehen einige Änderungen einher, aber soooo dramatisch kann ich ein solches Suchfeld, irgendwelche Fensterschatten, etc. nicht finden, dass ich dafür eine ganze DE inkl. dazugehörige (guter) Programme an den Nagel hänge.

----------

## schachti

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

>  *mlebek wrote:*   Eine Suchfunktion im K-Menü an oberster Stelle wirkt schon fast provozierend. Wieso das denn? Ich fahr voll drauf ab. Wenn man lieber per Tastatur unterwegs ist, ist das perkfekt: statt mich in irgenwelche Untermenüs duchzuklicken, geb ich ein paar Buchstaben ein, dann eventuell noch kurz die Cursortasten und Enter. Besser gehts nicht.

 

Eben - ich verwende den klassischen Menüstil und hätte das auch gerne.   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Eben - ich verwende den klassischen Menüstil und hätte das auch gerne.  

 

[ Alt ] + [ F2 ]

 :Razz: 

----------

## schachti

Danke!

----------

## mlebek

Ich hatte tatsächlich KDE4 ganz neu aufgesetzt und alte Profile gelöscht.

Dass mein Eintrag als getürkt bezeichnet wird weil ich mit KDE4 Probleme habe, ist aber wirklich etwas abgefahren.

Sollte das tatsächlich nur an meiner Installation liegen, werde ich nochmal ganz neu aufsetzen und das Ergebnis mitteilen.

Aber wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass es bequemer ist, Buchstaben auf der Tastatur einzutippen, als, wie in KDE3 üblich ein Untermenü mit der Maus zu öffnen, die ich sowieso schon in der Hand habe, kann ich das nicht als objektiv bezeichnen. 

Meine Kernaussage bleibt aber: ich finde es problematisch, eine 4er Version in diesem Zustand zu veröffentlichen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> Aber wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass es bequemer ist, Buchstaben auf der Tastatur einzutippen, als, wie in KDE3 üblich ein Untermenü mit der Maus zu öffnen, die ich sowieso schon in der Hand habe, kann ich das nicht als objektiv bezeichnen.

 

Sowas ist immer abhängig von den Vorlieben des Anwenders und seiner Neigung zur jeweiligen Bedienung der Eingabegeräte. 

Ich als 10-Finger-Schreiber habe viele Programme bereits gestartet, bevor der Mausheini überhaupt zur Maus gegriffen hat. Nichts desto trotz würde ich nur ungerne auf Mausbedienung in Menüs verzichten und oftmals nehme ich die Maus, obwohl ich per Tastatur schneller wäre. 

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> Meine Kernaussage bleibt aber: ich finde es problematisch, eine 4er Version in diesem Zustand zu veröffentlichen.

 

Naja, wenn ich an das 3.0-Release denke, dann ist's mit 4.0 auch nicht schlechter. Viele von denen, die jetzt über 4.0 meckern sind lediglich so jung oder neu bei Linux, dass sie das 2.0er, bzw. 3.0er Release nicht miterlebt haben.  :Smile:  Wer sich dem allerdings völlig entziehen möchte, muss wohl auf einen Windowmanager wechseln, der nicht so starker Weiterentwicklung unterliegt, wie z.b. Fluxbox. Die bleiben ihrem Design treu und werden daran wohl auch nichts derart gravierendes ändern.

----------

## franzf

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> Aber wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass es bequemer ist, Buchstaben auf der Tastatur einzutippen, als, wie in KDE3 üblich ein Untermenü mit der Maus zu öffnen, die ich sowieso schon in der Hand habe, kann ich das nicht als objektiv bezeichnen.

 

Ich denke das bezieht sich auf mich  :Wink: 

Alt und F2 sind Tasten. Die haben absolut gar nix mit dem Menu zu tun - das ist der Default-Shortcut für den "execute command"-Dialog unter so ziemlich jedem Linux-Desktop. Unter kde geht da KRunner auf. Der macht zwar deutlich mehr als nur Programme suchen (drück mal im Dialog auf die Zange, da kannst du auswählen, welche Runner-Plugins aktiv sind), aber trotzdem ist das im Endeffekt das Selbe wie im Menü suchen.

Und eigentlich war der Post als Spaß gedacht und ich denke Schachti hat das auch verstanden  :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [ Alt ] + [ F2 ]

 

++ :-D

----------

## Randy Andy

Mann hier sind aber wieder einige kleinkariert, dann will ich aber auch   :Wink: 

Hi Franz, dat iss ene Schraubenschlüssel (präzise: Maulschlüssel) und keine Zange  :Laughing: 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich aber gerne an:

```
[ Alt ] + [ F2 ]
```

++  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyril_sneer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *mlebek wrote:*   Aber wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass es bequemer ist, Buchstaben auf der Tastatur einzutippen, als, wie in KDE3 üblich ein Untermenü mit der Maus zu öffnen, die ich sowieso schon in der Hand habe, kann ich das nicht als objektiv bezeichnen. 
> 
> Ich denke das bezieht sich auf mich 

 Oder auch auf mich  :Wink:  Selbstverständlich ist es für manche bequemer, Alt+F1 und einige wenige Anfangsbuchstaben einzutippen, als sich durch ein Menü zu klicken. Das ist Geschmacksache, ganz klar. Das werden vielleicht nicht alle Benutzer nutzen, aber ich denke die wenigsten werden sich darüber beschweren. Es ist einfach ein cooles Feature, welches manche gut finden, und welches (fast) niemanden stört. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo das Problem ist, denn  man kann sich ja nach wie vor per Maus durch das Menü wühlen, wie in KDE3. Viel weniger objektiv finde ich da die Aussage, dass die Suchfunktion irgendwie provokant ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> Meine Kernaussage bleibt aber: ich finde es problematisch, eine 4er Version in diesem Zustand zu veröffentlichen.

 Und genau die Kernaussage verstehe ich zum Beispiel nicht, wenn ich an drei Rechnern KDE 4 problemlos produktiv einsetze, und dass seit bald 18 Monaten.

_Ich_ habe keine Probleme, alles läuft reibungsloser als Windows 7 Pro auf meinem Heimrechner, und das ist schon (zur Abwechslung) ein erstaunlich gut funktionierendes Microsoft Produkt. (Was wirklich etwas heißt! Windows Vista war erst mit Service Pack 1 "nutzbar", und die Vorgänger XP und 2K brauchten schon SP 2. Win NT war sogar vor SP 4 eher fragwürdig)

Aber ich schweife ab. _Mein_ Problem mit solchen Threads ist einfach, dass du, wie so viele Andere, Aussagen, die darstellen das ganze Produkt sei völlig im Eimer, triffst, obwohl es doch tadellos bei vielen funktioniert. Das fuchst mich dann halt ein wenig, sorry. _Du_ hast mit etwas ein Problem, und dieses problem ist _deins_ und hat keinerlei Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit. (Natürlich haben auch meine Erfahrungen mit KDE4 keinerlei Anrecht auf Allgemeingültigkeit. Ich hoffe inständig, dass es mir stets gelingt das auch so darzustellen...)

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## mlebek

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was bei mir so zur Zeit in KDE4 passiert:
> 
> Menüs in mehreren Sprachen
> ...

 

Um der Diskussion positiv abzurunden: 

Ich habe diesesmal nicht nur KDE komplett neu installiert, sondern das gesamte Gentoo-System(amd64) & KDE.

Und siehe da, sämtliche Fehler sind weg.

OK, ich werde neue Thinclients besorgen müssen, da die Alten KDE4 leistungsmäßig nicht mal im Ansatz verkraften, aber das ist halt der Trend zu mehr Grafikleistung.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Drei Ideen:Shift+Alt+F12  :Wink: Systemeinstellungen->Arbeitsfläche->Arbeitsflächeneffekte :

[ ] Arbeitsflächeneffekte aktivieren. (stören eh nur bei der Arbeit.  :Very Happy: )USE="raster" emerge x11-libs/qt-guiZu 1.:

benutze ich, da ich die Effekte unter 2. aktiviert habe. Aber auf der Arbeit schließe ich einen zweiten Monitor an, und die Intel-Treiber von dem Chipsatz führen beim "Einhängen" des zweiten Monitors dazu, dass ich KDM wieder sehe, und danach nur einen Klon-Schirm habe. Ohne den ganzen Composite-Quatsch laufen aber sogar Intel-Chips mittlerweile rund.

Zu 3.: Bringt bei besagtem Intel-Kram bei mir eine Menge. Auf einem anderen Rechner mit nVidia (PCI-E) garnichts, und einem dritten mit nVidia (PCI (kein Scherz)) nur minimal was, und das wohl eher subjektiv als alles Andere.

----------

## mlebek

ok, ich werde deine Tips ausprobieren. 

Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass die Leute hier mir widersprochen haben in meinem KDE4 Frust. Ich hatte danach kurz andere Oberflächen ausprobiert aber die erschienen mir nicht schneller als KDE und waren sehr unflexibel. 

Abschließend kann ich jedem nur raten, der sich seine Oberfläche gerne selber anpasst (sogenannte Kontrollfreaks [daher wohl auch das 'K' in KDE]), bei KDE zu bleiben. Der Umstieg von KDE3 ist zwar am Anfang echt brutal, weil man erstmal nichts wiederfindet, aber es ist wirklich nur der erste Eindruck. KDE4 ist so flexibel konfigurierbar, dass man sich nach der Einarbeitungsphase gar nicht mehr abmelden will von der Kiste.

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass KDE4 nach einer gewissen Laufzeit noch schneller wird. Die Fenster reagierten am Anfang etwas träge aber jetzt läuft das alles irgendwie immer flüssiger.

Lesezeichen hab ich auch wieder, kann man mit keditbookmarks bearbeiten.

----------

